# dish dha plan cost?



## mug (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm a new dish customer. I just got my dish installed yesterday. I subscribed to the DHA 120 channel package. My dealer told me that the monthly price would be around 45 dollars for this plan with 2 dish 322 receivers. when i called to activate my account, Dish said it would be 50 dollars. They said that the first receiver was not included in the plan, so it would be 5 dollars for the first receiver and 5 dollars for the second. Does this sound right? Any replies would be welcomed.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It should be the amount of programming for the first tuner of the 322. There will only be a charge for the second tuner of that first receiver if you do not have the phone line connected in that receiver. On the second 322 you will get charged the $5 extra receiver fee for the first tuner no matter what but on the second tuner another $5 fee if you do not have the phone line connected to that receiver.

With phone line plugged in:


----------



## mug (Feb 2, 2004)

mug said:


> I'm a new dish customer. I just got my dish installed yesterday. I subscribed to the DHA 120 channel package. My dealer told me that the monthly price would be around 45 dollars for this plan with 2 dish 322 receivers. when i called to activate my account, Dish said it would be 50 dollars. They said that the first receiver was not included in the plan, so it would be 5 dollars for the first receiver and 5 dollars for the second. Does this sound right? Any replies would be welcomed.


Sorry-I forgot to mention that the price of 50 dollars was with the locals added.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It should be the amount of programming for the first tuner of the 322. There will only be a charge for the second tuner of that first receiver if you do not have the phone line connected in that receiver. On the second 322 you will get charged the $5 extra receiver fee for the first tuner no matter what but on the second tuner another $5 fee if you do not have the phone line connected to that receiver.

AT120 As Of 2/01/04 With phone line plugged in:

1st 322: 1st tuner $40 2nd tuner $00
2nd 322: 1st tuner $05 2nd tuner $00
Total: $45 +Tax

AT120 As Of 2/01/04 Without Phoneline Plugged in: 

1st 322: 1st tuner $40 2nd tuner $05 
2nd 322: 1st tuner $05 2nd tuner $05
Total: $55 +Tax

Note that the 1st 322 1st tuner in each case is charged for the full programming cost then each additional tune is charged a discount of $0 or $5 instead of full price. The price for the full programming includes locals. Without locals it may be $5 cheaper.


----------



## mug (Feb 2, 2004)

Jacob S said:


> It should be the amount of programming for the first tuner of the 322. There will only be a charge for the second tuner of that first receiver if you do not have the phone line connected in that receiver. On the second 322 you will get charged the $5 extra receiver fee for the first tuner no matter what but on the second tuner another $5 fee if you do not have the phone line connected to that receiver.
> 
> With phone line plugged in:


I have both receivers plugged into phone lines, so it should be 35 dollars for the 120 package including the first receiver and $5 for the second receiver to make it $40 dollars- correct?


----------



## bar1203 (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, it depends on what you really have... do you have dhp or dha? if you were installed before 2-1 you dont have dha, therefore you would be charged the 5 for the first reciever.


----------



## mug (Feb 2, 2004)

bar1203 said:


> Well, it depends on what you really have... do you have dhp or dha? if you were installed before 2-1 you dont have dha, therefore you would be charged the 5 for the first reciever.


i was installed jan. 31st. what's the difference in the plans?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

If you do not have DHA but DHP instead you might as well figure in another $5 on top of what I mentioned above. You should have waited another day because now you have to pay $5 more per month for now on for the first tuner on the first receiver.


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

DHA Pricing worksheet


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

mug said:


> i was installed jan. 31st. what's the difference in the plans?


If you were installed 1/31 you are under the Digital Home Plan. A $5
"leasing fee" is added for the primary receiver which provides you the In Home Service Plan.

Customers activated 2/1 and beyond are on the new Digital Home Advantage promotion. They don't pay the $5 leasing fee but they don't pay extra for the locals... the $5 covers them instead. DHA customers will have to pay $5.99 for the same warranty that is bundled into your subscription instead of the locals.

Did you bother to read the agreement you signed?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You could look at it this way, that you are saving $1 per month for the warranty under the DHP promotion.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Claude Greiner said:


> DHA Pricing worksheet


Some people cannot view proprietary Microsoft files. Could you post in a text format?


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> Some people cannot view proprietary Microsoft files. Could you post in a text format?


Here's a JPEG version:


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Mainstreet said:


> Here's a JPEG version:


Hmmm. I have a feeling that _GIF_ image does not accurately represent the proprietary Microsoft file :lol:

*EDIT: Disregard!*


----------



## Mainstreet (Jun 29, 2002)

Mike Richardson said:


> Hmmm. I have a feeling that _GIF_ image does not accurately represent the proprietary Microsoft file :lol:


I don't understand what you mean??

That _JPEG_ image is a _screen shot_ taken directly from the Word document.

The image name is: DHA Worksheet.JPG

UPDATE: I figured out why you couldn't view it. It was hosted on a site that requires login. It was showing on my screen because I was logged in to that site! I accessed this thread from another computer, but just got the 'NO' symbol, which is probably what you saw also. Maybe you can see this better.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Mainstreet said:


> was showing on my screen because I was logged in to that site! I accessed this thread from another computer, but just got the 'NO' symbol, which is probably what you saw also. Maybe you can see this better.


Ah! Sorry for the mixup then. Seeing the JPEGs now, thanks.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

you probably also got 3 months free 100 value pack, which you would not get with DHA


----------



## jtravel (Feb 5, 2005)

I signed up for DHA on 1/3/04 thru the Dish website.
The lease fee on the first receiver is included in top 60 with Locals package price.
Extra receivers beyond the first is a extra $5 per month each.
The extended warranty is $5.99 per month or included free if You sign a 1 year programming contract.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL - another newbie that doesn't check dates and resurrects old threads. 

Welcome aboard anyway!


----------

